# H: Space Marines and Necrons W: Orks



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

This is just as the title states.

Have:
2 Landspeeder; opened to verify contents
6 Spacemarine Bikes; from a Ravenwing Battleforce 
12 Deathwing Terminators; 9 base coated 3 painted
Lots of bitz from 2 Ravenwing battleforce sets.
Back packs and front torso pieces from Death Company.
Necron Lord, painted steel with copper details. Pics available on request.

Wants:
Ork boyz
Ork nobz
Trukks
Ork Deff Koptas
Ork Battlewagon

PM me if interested in arranging a trade.


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

Hypothetically, if I was to offer you Paypal for the Crusader and 2 Land Speeders, how much would you ask, including postage to the UK?


----------



## JAMOB (Dec 30, 2010)

I have 2 sets of ork AoBR... though 3 of the defkoptas dont have stands (stupid trade...)
hmmm...


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Some items are listed as spoken for. This is as a courtesy to the person I'm arranging things with and does not mean they have secured the trade at this time. If you are interested, just PM me and let me know. 
Also, I've had a couple of ca$h inquiries. While I realize cash isn't a bad option I would genuinely prefer to trade.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Ok, some items have been removed as trade is expected to close for that item.


----------

